

Tay Zonday Live (Chocolate Rain) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tay-zonday

======
MoeDrippins
<shrug> It sounds all very forced and fake to me.

------
jasonlbaptiste
his voices is NUTS. ha, cool guy tho. yall will enjoy.

